# Army Says Ebola Transmission Similar to Influenza A. Winter is Coming.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Summary, though you'd be better off reading or watching the video...

Part of the blogger's analysis from the blog...

_Its clear that when Ebola is in the air it is at least as hardy as Influenza. Its also clear that coughing and sneezing is what makes Influenza airborne; the same should be expected of Ebola.

Moreover, just as sun, heat, and humidity along the Earths' Equatorial regions serve to 'burn' Influenza out of the air, the same should be expected of Ebola. The difference with Ebola is that physical contact with even the tiniest amounts of infected bodily fluid can cause infection, hence unlike flu it also readily spreads in equatorial regions. When Ebola spreads to the regions of the Earth which experience Fall and Winter Flu seasons, airborne Ebola infectious routes are to be expected in conjunction with direct contact infection.

Ebola has the capability to infect pretty much every cell in the entire human respiratory tract. Similarly, our skin offers little resistance to even the smallest amounts of Ebola. How much airborne transmission will occur will be a function of how well Ebola induces coughing and sneezing in its victims in cold weather climates. Coughing and nasal bleeding are both reported symptoms in Africa, so the worst should be expected. In that regard, co-infections with Flu, Cold, or even seasonal Allergies will readily transform Ebola victims into biowarefare factories.

Unlike Flu, a person need not inhale airborne Ebola to be infected via airborne transmission. Merely walking through an airspace (or touching the objects therein) where an Ebola victim has coughed or sneezed is potentially enough for a cold weather infection to occur. As such, all indicators are that Ebola's potential rate of infectious spread in cold weather climates is EXPLOSIVELY greater than what is occurring in Equatorial Africa.
_

Pissin' On The Roses: US ARMY Says EBOLA = FLU in Airborne Stability, Needs Winter Weather To Go Airborne

Never thought of that. In Africa, the sun burns off the virus much quicker than it would in North America during the winter season.

I'm thinking I need a lot more supplies.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Not to worry, the government will give our troops the best medical care possible. It could never be brought back to the U.S. by our troops as they will not be in areas that infected people are! They are only there to build medical centers and control the violence? BS rant off!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I suppose returning troops could be a threat, but troops are easily controlled and quarantined. I'm thinking uncontrolled, undisciplined civilian travelers could be the threat.

Judging by what the army is suggesting, the worst thing that could happen is that Ebola reach cooler parts of the world during the winter months.

Can you imagine, Ebola transmitting as easily as the flu? 

They'd better keep it in Africa. Elsewise, we might be putting our survival/prepping to use, soon.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Any efforts to contain Ebola should be fire bombing. Leave the humanitarian work to the Peace Corps, ACORN, and Americorps.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Summary, though you'd be better off reading or watching the video...
> 
> Part of the blogger's analysis from the blog...
> 
> ...


Well, shit. That figures.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Scary stuff for sure. I can guarantee you we are not hearing the REAL threat from this disease. The CDC will keep that mum ..... can't be panicking the public now can we?

I intend to stay away from people as much as possible for the next 6-9 months. No couped up airline flights, no elevators, no closed room meetings, no football games at stadiums, no concerts. I really ought to forget restaurants, supermarkets, Lowes and Home Depot -- but those are going to be tougher to adher to. 

I somehow caught pneumonia last March -- and to this day I never got a definitive diagnosis as to whether it was viral or bacterial. I can tell you this much -- I was a sick puppy. I never want to go through that again. I was told it would and it did take a solid two months to get over it to where there was no residual shadowing on the xrays.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Scary stuff for sure. I can guarantee you we are not hearing the REAL threat from this disease. The CDC will keep that mum ..... can't be panicking the public now can we?
> 
> I intend to stay away from people as much as possible for the next 6-9 months. No couped up airline flights, no elevators, no closed room meetings, no football games at stadiums, no concerts. I really ought to forget restaurants, supermarkets, Lowes and Home Depot -- but those are going to be tougher to adher to.
> 
> I somehow caught pneumonia last March -- and to this day I never got a definitive diagnosis as to whether it was viral or bacterial. I can tell you this much -- I was a sick puppy. I never want to go through that again. I was told it would and it did take a solid two months to get over it to where there was no residual shadowing on the xrays.


Bro... I was so going to visit you when I get back from this deployment... here in Africa  My wife already told me when I return she is going to treat me like I have "cooties" when I return and I keep telling her I'm on the opposite coast; but she says due to my travel through neighboring countries so less developed than most that whats to stop me from catching the bug. I told her thanks for the reassurance 

I personally do not know what are flight home will be like when we do leave here; but I know travelling throughout this continent each airport are doing screenings (from a sample paper form you fill out to full on blood sampling) with the more popular cities (Nairobi) doing more extensive ones. It's interesting and a topic of much conversations in what "would happen if" scenarios with my team.

Biermeister... so have a cold beer ready for me when I get home... I promise not to exchange bodily fluids with you.

Winter in Africa... where I'm at that means some nice cool temps in the 80s-90s. Hoodie weather I tell ya..... I hate this place.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe this is how Bama plans on getting even with the VA....probably dismiss these guys within 28 days of returning...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Y'all realize this hasn't anything to do with the troops being sent over there, right. It is the comparison of Ebola with influenza type A, and that it will spread much the same if it makes it to a moderate climate.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As the saying goes.. Time will tell; time always tells. 

Sun burns off huh.. Guess I need to work on my tan.


----------



## Maxwell999 (Aug 5, 2014)

So scary...
Ebola can survive in liquids AND dry surfaces for many many days...
a quick sneeze in a plane and guy wiping his nose and touching the armrest or a bathroom door/faucet
It can be transmitted by sweat...(feel like going to the gym?)
I think I will do my pushups and situps at home...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maxwell999 said:


> So scary...
> Ebola can survive in liquids AND dry surfaces for many many days...
> a quick sneeze in a plane and guy wiping his nose and touching the armrest or a bathroom door/faucet
> It can be transmitted by sweat...(feel like going to the gym?)
> I think I will do my pushups and situps at home...


It could be considered interesting that the first case has arrived at the end of September, huh?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There is a conspiracy theory out there, (one that I don't subscribe to) that claims the upper class have decided the population is too large world wide, and it would be in their best interest to do a major reduction.
I was working outside my home today when the news came across the radio about the first case of Ebola showing up in the US. To be honest it got me to thinking:
Allow (or start) a major killer disease like Ebola in a third world country, allow it to prosper in their population.
*Do not* close the borders and allow unrestricted flights to continue from these countries worldwide.
Send troops into these countries, for "humanitarian" reasons, then bring them back home.
Like I said I don't buy into the rich and powerful trying to reduce the world population, but if I did, this might make a good way of doing it. Honestly, I rather think it just another example of our inept government, and the left wingers who are more worried about being politically correct than what is best for our country. God bless America, we're gonna need it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, now that the army said, I guess the half baked parrot drones for Flintstone Injectables may stop waiting for a high quality study and be growed up science people now. We are past the point where childish desperation will help in any way except depopulation. 
Is airborne
Is being imported
La and FL ate going to get swamped as "predicted" weeks ago
Pepole already selling "oil for vinegar" (four thieves joke) 
30 days or less
Going camping for a couple years


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I don't subscribe to the the rich theory either Moonshinedave, but it do subscribe to the theory of utter stupidity demonstrated repeatedly by POTUS.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What would happen if our potus visited his homeland and contracted Ebola?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

James m said:


> What would happen if our potus visited his homeland and contracted Ebola?


Because his relatives are from Kenya and it's in East Africa&#8230; Ebola epidemic is in West Africa.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Ebola does NOT spread like Influenza or by now, it would be worldwide, so chill. Yes, it can survive on fomites, but not for long, but yes, you can get it by touching something that a person with Ebola touched. It can be aerosolized, but it is not airborne. In other words, if an Ebola infected person sneezes near you, YES, you have a chance of catching it, that said, if you walk thru that sneeze a few minutes later, likely the particles have fallen to the floor. 

What upsets me, has nothing to do with the CDC, or POTUS, what upsets me, is that the FIRST doctor, MISSED this diagnosis for some reason. I can't imagine why the doctor did not ask about travel....OR, he/she did ask about travel and possibly the patient was not honest. I don't know what happened during the doctor visit, but this lost time here of 4 days was critical. The reason this happens is a medical model developed by insurance companies to do 'targeted exams'. To get people in and out of health care facilities as fast and as cheaply as possible, especially if they have HMO insurance or no insurance. There is no incentive in those systems to dig any deeper. 

I always said, the most dangerous and likely scenario to cause SHTF is something we will never see, an organism. I believe that we will likely get a handle on the contacts, but it won't be easy or cheap. IF a case occurs outside of DFW, then worry. Ebola is just one of several diseases that concern me right now. MERS, H7N9, H5N1, other avian influenza and the Enterovirus D68 which is showing some signs of affecting the nervous system similar to Polio are just a few. It's a constant battle between mankind and organisms. So far, the person that seems to be giving the most accurate information is Sanjay Gupta on CNN, and he does not always agree with the CDC.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> So far, the person that seems to be giving the most accurate information is Sanjay Gupta on CNN, and he does not always agree with the CDC.


I was with you right up until CNN. They still do the news?


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

In other words, we're screwed!!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

No, none of them do news. But for public consumption, Sanjay has been pretty proactive. He is not my source of information, but, I think he is accurate, up to now. Oh, also, I do think that the 24th is too late...they need to go back to when he was on the plane.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Derma-Redi said:


> In other words, we're screwed!!


I like how you get past the who/why/when/cdc part to only thing really matters.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

No, we are not screwed at all. I think the CDC understates the risk, BUT, this will likely be contained. You will know if it is contained by the case rate in the next few weeks. The larger the rate of cases, the higher the concern. That said, if even ONE case occurs outside of DFW, that level of concern rises substantially.

Also they just said on the news that the patient told the first doctor that he was concerned about Ebola and the doctor blew him off....gave him antibiotics, which won't work on Ebola....and sent him forth to contaminate people.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

The people who are likely to get sick are 1. His family 2. The heatlh care providers, at the first visit, the EMS, and at his second visit to the ER. I am hoping that he was in isolation after he was admitted the second time, but the fact that they missed that EMS vehicle worries me. 3. People who may have come in contact with fomites in the ambulance. 4. People that the index patient socialized with between the 20th and 28th, which hopefully isn't too many. 5. If the index patient went to public places and had significant body fluid episodes such as diarrhea in a big box store bathroom....that is another possibility. 6. The plane and airport are very low risk. Lastly, the second circle, which will be people who are in contact with contacts that get sick. I think it highly unlikely that this person spread this disease beyond this family, social circle and health care providers in DFW. That said, I could be wrong, but, it is not time for mass panic.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

So did anyone else catch that the CDC tried to embargo the news? 

I'm sure it was simply in the interest of not panicking anyone.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, the CDC DID try to manipulate the news. I'm a health professional and I find this dishonesty disconcerting.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I wonder how well people will function when they realize all the professionalism in the world has no effect and they wait and see for weeks just "to see" what was evident all along. Like being donny doctor/Nancy nurse is some sort of mental coping aid? If we all practice denial and meander down the curvy cow chute never knowing where we're going it will make it better when we get there?

I guess it is not how much any of us cling to a hope of reason, it mtaters more if the people that will beat you to a boat believe rational watching it advance is any use?
Academic maybe "whoops. Oh yeah there they go" on a ever reddening map


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

No doubt this is how pandemics start, but keep in mind that Nigeria and Senegal managed to quash an outbreak. I would say be prepared but not panicked.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Just saying...Georgia Guidestones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Somewhere I just read that someone put a "2014" stone into the 1 slab written in English - do we have a tin foil hat smilie? 



Moonshinedave said:


> There is a conspiracy theory out there, (one that I don't subscribe to) that claims the upper class have decided the population is too large world wide, and it would be in their best interest to do a major reduction.
> I was working outside my home today when the news came across the radio about the first case of Ebola showing up in the US. To be honest it got me to thinking:
> Allow (or start) a major killer disease like Ebola in a third world country, allow it to prosper in their population.
> *Do not* close the borders and allow unrestricted flights to continue from these countries worldwide.
> ...


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Who knows? The thing is, you CAN protect yourself from pandemics. There are several concerning issues going on right now. Wars, troop movements, refugee camps contribute to the disease spreading. If it is here, I have a hard time believing it is not in India, Bangladesh or some other crowded region. The cat is out of the bag, no doubt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, it seems we have two camps. One camp believes Ebola cannot transmit like the flu, and the U.S. Army believes it will transmit like the flu if it reaches a temperate climate (such as the U.S.).

I hope the U.S. Army's research is wrong. We might find out in a matter of weeks, as winter is coming.

As for me, I will do as I always do. Stay as far away from humanoids as possible. :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Officials: Second person being monitored for Ebola

Possible second case...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> A former Food and Drug Administration chief scientist and top infectious disease specialist said that several people were exposed to the Ebola virus by the unidentified patient in Dallas, America's first case, and it's likely that many more will be infected.
> 
> Dr. Jesse L. Goodman, now a professor of medicine at Georgetown University Medical Center, said while the nation shouldn't panic, it's best to prepare for the worst.


Top doc: 'Several people were exposed,' more will be infected by Dallas Ebola case | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BREAKING>>> Dallas Ebola Patient VOMITED WILDLY Outside Apartment On Way to Hospital | The Gateway Pundit

*Two days after he was sent home from a Dallas hospital, the man who is the first person to be diagnosed with Ebola in the United States was seen vomiting on the ground outside an apartment complex as he was bundled into an ambulance.

"His whole family was screaming. He got outside and he was throwing up all over the place," resident Mesud Osmanovic, 21, said on Wednesday, describing the chaotic scene before the man was admitted to Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital on Sunday where he is in serious condition.

The hospital cited the man's privacy as the reason for not identifying him. However, Gee Melish, who said he was a family friend, identified the man in Texas infected with Ebola as Thomas Eric Duncan.*

Winter is coming.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This mess gets worse by the hour.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Bu..bu..but I thought the cdc said we would "stop it in it's tracks?!? I need a juice box!!"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"If they're not lying, they are grossly incompetent," said Dr. Gil Mobley, a microbiologist and emergency trauma physician from Springfield, Mo. as he checked in and cleared Atlanta airport security wearing a mask, goggles, gloves, boots and a hooded white jumpsuit emblazoned on the back with the words, "CDC is lying!" As The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reports, Mobley says the CDC is "sugar-coating" the risk of the virus spreading in the United States.

A microbiologist. Sure, he could be a lousy microbiologist, or he might just be looking for attention. Maybe he could even be a stooge sent to stir fear and panic. Beats the heck out of me, but I think it is something else to consider when preparing.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-10-02/doctor-boards-atlanta-flight-hazmat-suit-protest-lying-cdc


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Uh-oh......some cheerleader people around here's fragile constructs are about to go ka-boom.....no barney to sing for 'em either.

I understand that simple knee-jerk coping response to hurry and reassure others? But science and medical folk are supposed to be aware of that Lil glitch where we catch ourselves "babbling comfort" at others because we are really trying to reassure ourselves and can't?

If you're in public medicine you got no choice. If you are in the private sector you already know and yup, here we go...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

There's unconfirmed reports from Dallas, Hawaii, and Kentucky as of right now. Until I see otherwise, these are probably just hypochondriacs, but it is what it is.

And oddapple... gear down big rig.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

There have been reports from all over the world for 6 months, and most of them are malaria. Ebola is an awful disease, if it starts to spread like Norovirus, we are all toast, that said, it is highly unlikely. You will have nuts who say it is nothing, and nuts who say it is Armageddon. I think the truth is in the middle. Yes, it will get to every area sooner or later. It pays to get ready. You have time. If you are properly prepped, you shouldn't have your undies in a bunch. 

If you are a bad ass pandemic prepper, go buy a few chemical resistant suits from some big box home improvement store, a few pairs of goggles, gloves, N95 or better masks, and rubber boots. My boots are polka dots. You may want to practice donning and doffing a suit. It's on youtube. Unless you have $1000 to drop on the hood and HEPA filter you can skip that part. Get some chlorine and one of those insecticide sprayers that holds a few gallons and dilute it with water. Get a bunch of pedialyte. Stay home and don't let any one in or out or set up a place to quarantine people coming in for 21 days. Frankly, I am not ready to confine myself yet nor showing up anywhere in full hazmat gear, even if the boots are trendy. If cases show up near me, I might consider stepping up my level of protection.

Even in the absolute WORST place on earth for Ebola, people are not killing each other....the guy that brought it here was helping a poor pregnant woman who collapsed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ice Queen said:


> There have been reports from all over the world for 6 months, and most of them are malaria. Ebola is an awful disease, if it starts to spread like Norovirus, we are all toast, that said, it is highly unlikely. You will have nuts who say it is nothing, and nuts who say it is Armageddon. I think the truth is in the middle. Yes, it will get to every area sooner or later. It pays to get ready. You have time. If you are properly prepped, you shouldn't have your undies in a bunch.
> 
> If you are a bad ass pandemic prepper, go buy a few chemical resistant suits from some big box home improvement store, a few pairs of goggles, gloves, N95 or better masks, and rubber boots. My boots are polka dots. You may want to practice donning and doffing a suit. It's on youtube. Unless you have $1000 to drop on the hood and HEPA filter you can skip that part. Get some chlorine and one of those insecticide sprayers that holds a few gallons and dilute it with water. Get a bunch of pedialyte. Stay home and don't let any one in or out or set up a place to quarantine people coming in for 21 days. Frankly, I am not ready to confine myself yet nor showing up anywhere in full hazmat gear, even if the boots are trendy. If cases show up near me, I might consider stepping up my level of protection.
> 
> Even in the absolute WORST place on earth for Ebola, people are not killing each other....the guy that brought it here was helping a poor pregnant woman who collapsed.


Sounds like you are describing the PPE worn by the medical workers in the afflicted areas who have contracted the disease.

Don't worry about SARS like infection. Read the opening post? Pray the army's conclusion is wrong.


----------

